# Mega Goldfish?!?!



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

As in some of my previous posts, I was talking about getting a bubble eyed goldfish...Still raising the money  Anyway, I was bored and surfing youtube when I came across this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-Fn6GOkaDQ

I've never seen a bubble eyedgoldfish so huge and I was wondering how they got it like that. I guess I wouldn't want mine to be THAT big but maybe something quite smaller with much more even bubbles. Did this person breed the fish exspecually for the size? Feed it certain food? What can I do to help my future bubble eyed goldfish to be a good, healthy size with good looking bubbles that aren't to big but arn't too small....? Like this size:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SZDZ82Uycc&feature=related

Thanks!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

That is a really big Bubble eyed goldfish!!!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

FishMatt said:


> That is a really big Bubble eyed goldfish!!!


I know, right!?


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

That is what a mature, healthy bubble eye will get like. Most you see in stores are juveniles. The eye sacs can get quite large and asymmetrical. It is also possible that if one of the sacs gets injured, it will grow back smaller than the other, or not at all.

If you like the way the baby bubble eyes look, just remember they grow up and get quite large like all goldfish do. Figure 7 to 10 inches long with bubble sacs proportionate to that.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah everyone should look at this because this is what a healthy, long lived goldfish (ANY goldfish) should look like. 
You can't figure out what your adult goldfish is going to look like. Its better to focus on picking one and making sure you treat it well enough to keep it healthy like that one. 
You should probably do a little more research since it seems this caught you off guard. Goldfish seem like easy funny looking fish but they really do need very good care and can be wonderful long lived fish with a lot of personality. 
Make sure your ready for it!!


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

im not a fan of goldfish but....WOW!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO goldfish are great pond fish. But they belong in ponds. It takes a lot of work (mostly water changes) to keep a goldfish happy and healthy in a tank long-term. They are long-lived. There are lots of cases where the baby goldfish was a first fish for a 5 year old, and is 10" long in a 55 or 70 gallon tank when the kid goes off to college.


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

I wish there were more of the cases like the one EMC described above. Sadly a first fish @ 5 yrs old suddenly becomes more work than Mom bargained for and *Spot the fish* gets released into my grandma's out door pond - surprise surprise 10 yrs later when he still lives there.... <--- Might be a story I know something about. (Mom thought water changes on a tank were ... twice a yr or something like that) Glad to hear thats not always the case.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

gypsity said:


> I wish there were more of the cases like the one EMC described above. Sadly a first fish @ 5 yrs old suddenly becomes more work than Mom bargained for and *Spot the fish* gets released into my grandma's out door pond - surprise surprise 10 yrs later when he still lives there.... <--- Might be a story I know something about. (Mom thought water changes on a tank were ... twice a yr or something like that) Glad to hear thats not always the case.


Thanks everyone. I've been doing lots of research but everyone says they only grow to 6-8 inches. I now am doing more research than EVER but this is the only thing that has surprised me. 
That really sucks that you had to release your fish into the little pond but it's great he is still alive! 
I have another question, at what point should I upgrade a 20 gallon to about a 35 or 40 gallon for the bubble eyed goldfish if i get 2 of them? Thanks everyone and I know i'm still getting the hang of all this, so it's really good to know i'm getting a lot of help from you guys  
Is there a book i can buy on bubble eyed goldfish?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Meet Bruce: Everyone say hello!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Hi Bruce!!!!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

dear god hes huge...


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I hope they didn't eat him :'(


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I hope not that might not taste to good unless he has a recipe for it Haha.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Yea....Goldfish and chips! Now i'm hungry -_-


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are 18 goldfish books here: http://www.fishbookstore.com/index.php?cPath=4_20 but not one specific to bubble eyes. But bubble eyes are counted as "fancy" goldfish, so look there. Good for you for researching first. You should be sure you want one if you could potentially have it for decades.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

This is a good book to read if you're researching fancy goldfish.

http://www.amazon.com/Fancy-Goldfish-Complete-Guide-Caring/dp/1859749577


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

pinetree said:


> This is a good book to read if you're researching fancy goldfish.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fancy-Goldfish-Complete-Guide-Caring/dp/1859749577


Thanks to everyone! But I really like this book that you are telling me about  I like the ones from Em too but I think I'm going to get this book at the library and then get some of the ones from Em's post at the library too


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> IMO goldfish are great pond fish. But they belong in ponds. It takes a lot of work (mostly water changes) to keep a goldfish happy and healthy in a tank long-term. They are long-lived. There are lots of cases where the baby goldfish was a first fish for a 5 year old, and is 10" long in a 55 or 70 gallon tank when the kid goes off to college.


Oh you wouldn't believe the people that come into work "Years ago we got a goldfish at a fair and now he's huge. I thought they only live a couple months. Well we wanted to get him a friend." then i ask what size tank and its always either a glass bowl or a 10 gallon. :/ This one lady came in when i first started and we had a few large goldfish about 6 inches that someone donated you know and she is talking about her other goldfish and everything so im not thinking anything of it and she buys two of the goldfish. As she is walking out the door she says to her friend "you know i think im going to need a bigger bowl" People dissapoint me


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

can i ask if u popped the golfish bubbles what would happen


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They deflate.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

The bubbles deflate and get infected if you don't take good care of them. If they do grow back though the bubble that popped is uneaven and larger or smaller than the other one. So no bubble popping aloud!!! lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like your research is already bearing fruit. I trust you will careful with decor and avoid anything sharp.


----------

